# Makkum Beach Resort



## MissZander (28. Januar 2013)

Hallo an alle !!!




 Wollte mal fragen ob schon jemand von euch Erfahrung mit dem Makkum Beach Resort gemacht hat, wir haben uns für ende Mai dort ein Bungalow angemietet mit Bootssteg. Habe in der Such Funktion nur ältere beiträge gefunden deswegen wollte ich mal fragen wer dort schon mal war, Vieleicht kann ja jemand was zur umgebung und denn beständen sagen, freue mich über ein paar nette Antworten lg Angie :vik:


P.s wir sind noch in der Schonzeit da, deswegen Frage ich mal Speziell mal nicht nach Hecht Tipps, sondern Frag was Friedfisch mässig da läuft und zu erwarten ist :m


----------



## MissZander (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Makkum Beach Resort*

 Noch niemand dort gewesen ?


----------



## MissZander (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Makkum Beach Resort*

schade
:c


----------



## Pilsbruder21 (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Makkum Beach Resort*

Hallo
Zum Friedfischangeln ist die ganze Region da oben optimal geeignet. Ich würde euch empfehlen es an den Binnenkanälen zu versuchen. Da kann man im Sommer nicht ohne Fang nach Hause gehen.
Am Schleusenbecken von Kornwerderzand kann man auch super im Süß- oder Salzwasser fischen.
Binnen kann man gut stippen und draussen kann man von der Mole den Salzwasserfischen nachstellen und wenn man nix fängt kann man von den dort liegenden Krabbenkuttern frisch gefangene Garnelen kaufen#6

Auf Friedfisch fische ich dort immer wie die Einheimischen. Zwei Ballen Futter und ne Stippe und der Spass ist garantiert:vik:

Gruß
Jens


----------



## Pilsbruder21 (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Makkum Beach Resort*

Na dass find ich ja super.
Erst meckern, dass keiner antwortet und dann selber nicht mehr reagieren.#q


----------



## MissZander (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Makkum Beach Resort*

Was soll ich denn schreiben ? Fahre erst ende Mai dort hin, ich suche ja Tipps und bin auch bereit was dazu zuschreiben, also geduld junger mann


----------



## bennyhill (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Makkum Beach Resort*



Pilsbruder21 schrieb:


> Na dass find ich ja super.
> Erst meckern, dass keiner antwortet und dann selber nicht mehr reagieren.#q


Habe mir vor 2 Wochen die Mühe gemacht, der Dame meine Makkum-Erfahrungen/ Beobachtungen als PN zu schreiben.Was soll ich sagen, reaktion Null !
Gruß bennyhill


----------

